# Fencing ideas??!



## jstringerrn75

Hi y'all!

I need some help, please. I have 10 chickens (7bantams an 3 BIG Girls). The coop is a good sized, converted swing set with an attached run. The run is an A-farm measuring about 12' X 8'.

They currently free range about 4 hours day and mostly stay on my property, except when they don't. And it's the "when they don't " part that I need help with. My neighbors are nice, but they don't want chickens wandering over on their property. Can't say I blame them.

I really like to let my girls free-range a little every day, so what are my options for low cost, easy to build, easy to maintain fencing?

Is electric fencing an option? What are your thoughts on this? Where do I find electric fencing for chickens?

Thanks for your input! I absolutely love this forum!


----------



## jn4

Jstringernn75 you could put up a perimeter fence around the coop area you have now....there are many options... I have seen folks use dog lot/cage fencing to expand the area.....or simple critter-fence (weld-wire) supported by T-poles.
Many options to look at.....most are available at your local Farm/Feed store or Garden/Seed supply depot.

electric fence is an option but remember its not as easily moved around...its semi-permanent unless you tear down and reinstall the entire fence. Also the electric fence is not to be used by itself as the barrier.....it's more for an outer defense layer .

here is an example of a simple fenced run.......the size you want determines the cost...


----------



## jn4

Also remember the Birds need to be locked up inside the coop at nite for protection...the fence run will not keep them safe at nite..


----------



## seminole wind

jn4, that's a very good picture of electric fence. I think 100 feet cost $150. Or more money would buy you posts and 5 foot pasture fencing , generally no-climb. It depends on whether you want to keep the chickens in or keep some animals out. The other thing I've found is that bantams are more difficult to contain. I have 2 and they can get over anything.


----------



## jstringerrn75

Jn4, thank you for the picture. That looks simple enough. My chickens are are ALWAYS locked up at night. There are too many predators in the woods behind me. The coop part is on the left of the picture. That window gets closed at night and everything has locks on it.


----------



## jn4

jstringerrn75 said:


> Jn4, thank you for the picture. That looks simple enough. My chickens are are ALWAYS locked up at night. There are too many predators in the woods behind me. The coop part is on the left of the picture. That window gets closed at night and everything has locks on it.


Well thats good then... OK,..say for 100bucks you can get a fair sized open area day run to let the Birds free range a bit. They will love it and it will help cut down on the poop scooping for you.....healthier birds...happier flock keeper...win win!


----------



## jn4

seminolewind said:


> jn4, that's a very good picture of electric fence. I think 100 feet cost $150. Or more money would buy you posts and 5 foot pasture fencing , generally no-climb. It depends on whether you want to keep the chickens in or keep some animals out. The other thing I've found is that bantams are more difficult to contain. I have 2 and they can get over anything.


True on that...also remember to anyone looking for electric fence,..the control box to power it is an additional 40 to 75$,.. and the required 2 ground rods and mechanical wire clamps will set you back for another 30 40$.

Its cheaper in the long run to install a normal fence (cloth wire type or other),. and then run a strand or two of single hot wire just a few inches off the fence wire....in other words the entire fence doesn;t need to be electric......plus it will keep your birds from accidents


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

We use metal goat fencing here but it wasn't cheap.... it stands four feet tall and before I let them in it for the first time I clipped one wing of each bird (to offset balance if they did catch a gust of wind!) It's worked really well. If predators are not a problem you could even use regular chicken wire with a wooden frame to hold it up. Really depends on how big you want it and what it'll be used for (predator protection or just a supervised run area.) We started with chicken wire at our old place.... worked well during the day but raccoons destroyed it at night trying to get in. SIGH.


----------



## zamora

We have used the 2 x 4 square welded wire around the bottom of our turn out run and framed up the covering with PVC piping. We covered the PVC pipe with a plastic mesh connected to the frame with zip ties. The mesh protects the birds from overhead predators when they are turned out but they are shut in the more secure coop at night.

This is a pic before the mesh was installed.










Here is one after the mesh is installed. It's difficult to see but it's there.










I need some new pictures.


----------



## jn4

Yes another good example...


----------



## seminole wind

jn4 said:


> True on that...also remember to anyone looking for electric fence,..the control box to power it is an additional 40 to 75$,.. and the required 2 ground rods and mechanical wire clamps will set you back for another 30 40$.
> 
> Its cheaper in the long run to install a normal fence (cloth wire type or other),. and then run a strand or two of single hot wire just a few inches off the fence wire....in other words the entire fence doesn;t need to be electric......plus it will keep your birds from accidents


Very true. I'm lucky that I had the set up for horses. The power box prices vary alot. Investigate.


----------



## jn4

Yes they do vary in price. The electronic pulse is cheapest..here anyway. But I prefer and use the "burn-thru" type,..more at the mid to upper price range..they deliver enough constant shock to stop cattle or swine from crossing. It may seem a bit much,..but they "pulse" type isn't strong enough to stop coyote....our main predator.

The pulse type is ok if you run double strand..separated by about 8 to 10 inches, and TS here in my area just had a sale on the controllers for 29.99$, and 1/2 mile wire spool for 16$
That's a good price for an entry level fence.


----------



## jstringerrn75

Oh boy, thanks for the info jn4! You've been really helpful!


----------



## jn4

You're most welcome


----------



## rich

Ck out www.solwayfeeders.com for electric poultry fences.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi Rich. Are their prices any better?

The standard fencing here is those round posts treated, and no-climb horse fencing. It seems to last forever. I am probably going to switch over to that as my current fence posts rot. One suggestion: But the more expensive posts that are better rot treated, or coat each with creosote or tar on the part that goes into the ground.


----------



## rich

*If what you want is a better price I believe it is always out there. Junk is almost always cheaper. On the other hand, if you are searching for a quality product at a fair price I believe we have it. On top of that you get a 100% satisfaction guarantee. Simply put if your not happy for any reason send it back and get a refund. 
*


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks, Rich. I think next time I have to buy the machine I will get one better than the pulse one. Seems like pulse is not working for me.


----------



## rich

*I think that some folks try to adapt a fence that is made for cattle. The big difference is we sell poultry equipment. Our fencing is made to contain & protect poultry and game birds. My guess is ours would work to restrain your horse just not work as well as one designed for large animals.*


----------



## seminole wind

Never knew the differences before.


----------



## rich

*Go to www.solwayfeeders.com Search 3744 then go to more information There they have a video you can watch. The gate is 3720*


----------



## pauljensengot69

rich said:


> Ck out www.solwayfeeders.com for electric poultry fences.


they have good electric fences


----------

